# WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB



## Phoenixx1989 (30. Dezember 2019)

*WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB*

Hallo Forumitglieder,

bin neu hier und habe da eine Problematik bei einem Selbstbauprojekt. Ich werde mir selber ein Gehäuse bauen, welches in die Breite und tiefe geht, aber sehr flach sein soll. 
Durch die Anordnung der Komponenten und den geringen Platz den ich erreichen möchte, fällt es natürlich schwer, Platz für Radiatoren zu finden. Im grunde genommen ist meine Frage, ob 2x240mm Radiatoren ausreichen, um eine 3700x CPU und die Aorus 2080 ti GraKa zu kühlen. Durch das flache Gehäuse muss auf jeden fall ein TX240 mit 12mm Scythe lüftern verbaut werden. Für den 2. Kann man an 240mm Radis nehmen was man möchte.

Wenn das möglich ist, schaffe ich denn überhaupt vernünftige Temperaturen bei leisem Betrieb? Mir ist bewusst, dass so ein System natürlich nicht flüsterleise wird.

Um die Frage vorweg zu nehmen, ja, die CPU muss in diesem Fall gekühlt werden, da der Platz für Pumpe+AGB nicht reicht. Deswegen nehme ich die Eisbaer LT als Lösung.

Sollte dies funktionieren, bin ich momentan bei einer Breite von 460 x Tiefe 300 x Höhe ca.75

Warum das ganze? Ich möchte mir dann auf das fertige System ein Panel anbauen, welches über ein controller board an die GraKa angeschlossen ist. Das Gehäse wird in diesem Fall dann hochkant gestellt.

Das wäre quasi die Frage die ich euch stellen möchte. 

Wenn das absolut NICHT möglich ist, mit vernünftigen Temperaturen und ohne Düsenfliegerlautstärke:

Würde ich dann bei dem zweiten Radiator auf nen 280er gehen. Aber das möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da das System dann viel größer in Tiefe und Breite wird.

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Was ich noch vergessen hatte, bringt das auf einer 240er fläche mehr Kühung:

2xTX240 als Sandwich mit 25er Lüftern dazwischen?
Der Kreislauf würde dann so funktionieren:
In den 1. Radi vom Sandwich---In den einzelnen 240er---in den 2. Radi vom Sandwich. Die Lüfter würden dann durch den kalten Radi saugen und durch den Warmen drücken.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*

Ganz ruhig, du hast ja 75mm Höhe geplant, da kannst du auch gleich normale 30mm dicke Radiatoren mit 25mm Lüftern verbauen.

Um mal auf die Fläche zurückzukommen, an sich kann man das mit 2 240ern kühlen, das wird aber weder kühl noch leise (eher Backofen und Turbine), erst recht wenn es so dünne Radiatoren und Lüfter werden. Bei normalen Abmessungen würde ich noch sagen, kann man machen, wenn es nicht anders geht, so eher nicht. Abgesehen davon, du hättest genug Platz, um die Karte unter Luft zu lassen, ich nehme mal an, die kommt mit einem Riserkabel rein. Dennoch, das wichtigste bei der Wasserkühlung ist, mit der Radiatorfläche nicht sparsam zu sein. Ganz davon abgesehen, bei der Höhe würde ich trotzdem Pumpe und Agb seperat verbauen, zum einen ist die Eisbaer ohne Agb wirklich besch***en zu befüllen, zum anderen ist die Pumpe darin auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, du hast ja 75mm Höhe geplant, da kannst du auch gleich normale 30mm dicke Radiatoren mit 25mm Lüftern verbauen.
> 
> Um mal auf die Fläche zurückzukommen, an sich kann man das mit 2 240ern kühlen, das wird aber weder kühl noch leise (eher Backofen und Turbine), erst recht wenn es so dünne Radiatoren und Lüfter werden. Bei normalen Abmessungen würde ich noch sagen, kann man machen, wenn es nicht anders geht, so eher nicht. Abgesehen davon, du hättest genug Platz, um die Karte unter Luft zu lassen, ich nehme mal an, die kommt mit einem Riserkabel rein. Dennoch, das wichtigste bei der Wasserkühlung ist, mit der Radiatorfläche nicht sparsam zu sein. Ganz davon abgesehen, bei der Höhe würde ich trotzdem Pumpe und Agb seperat verbauen, zum einen ist die Eisbaer ohne Agb wirklich besch***en zu befüllen, zum anderen ist die Pumpe darin auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.



Danke für deine Antwort!
Das Grundprinzip WaKü verstehe ich ja. Ich kann aber halt nur einen radiator in normaler höhe einbauen, das ist ja auch nicht das Problem. Nen kleinen AGB muss ich irgendwo unterbringen, ganz klar (muss mir da bestimmt was selber basteln). Nur Agb/Pumpenkobination passt nirgendswo und eine Pumpe alleine auch nicht mehr. Da es ja meine GraKa auch als Aio Lösung gibt und diese auch nur mit nem 240er radiator daher kommt + den 3700X der ja keine hohe TDP hat, dachte ich es reichen ein TX240 und ein "normaler 240er für anständigen betrieb ohne Temperaturprobleme.
Könntest du denn einen 240er + Lüfter empfehlen? das darf auch ruhig die 70/75mm ausfüllen. 
Oder doch dann halt nen 280er...Könntest du auch was empfehlen?

Warum ist die Pumpe denn so Mist?

Ich hab auch mal EKWB diesen Konfigurator genutzt...ka ob der in irgendeiner Art und weise nen anständiges ergebnis rauswirft.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*

Naja, da du das Gehäuse ja selbst baust, kannst du selber entscheiden, wie viel Radiatorfläche verbaut werden kann, ebenso Platz für Pumpe und Agb. Ein Netzteil muss ja auch noch irgendwo Platz finden (zugegeben, SFX ist klein genug).
Was die Radiatorfläche angeht, man kann natürlich Karten mit einem 240er kühlen, Amd hat sogar Karten mit deutlich über 300W Verbrauch mit einem 120er gekühlt. Geht alles, wird nur warm und laut. Man ist zwar mit einem 240er üblicherweise besser dran als mit einem Luftkühler, mit einem 120er hat Luft doch eher gewonnen, aber das ist noch lange nichts gegen das, was mit Wasser möglich ist. Kleines Beispiel: Ich bleibe mit derzeit nur einer 2080ti auch nach 10 Stunden zocken unter 40°C Gpu und höre nichts vom System. Da war natürlich ein irrsinnig hoher Aufwand dabei, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. An sich klappt das natürlich mit 2 240ern, bei den Radiatoren wären die Hw Labs GTS die beste Wahl, als Lüfter im Idealfall Noctua Nf A12x25, wenn die Farbe nicht zusagt, kann man immer noch die Nummer 2, die Noiseblocker Eloops nehmen, gibt es sogar in RGB, wenn das relevant ist. 280er wären allerdings die bessere Wahl, sie bieten 30% mehr Fläche und damit mehr Kühlleistung, dafür wird aber auch mehr Platz benötigt. Was du definitiv beim Selbstbau beachten musst, ist möglichst grobes, offenes Gitter bei den Radiatoren zu verbauen, dadurch wird der Luftstrom nur minimal gestört. Das Problem mit der Pumpe ist, dass sie zum einen verhältnismäßig laut ist und zum anderen ziemlich schwach; du planst zwar nur einen kleinen Kreislauf, aber da wird vermutlich auch schon Vollgas nötig werden. Dazu kommt, das in den Kühlblock integrierte Pumpen gerne Vibrationen auf den Rest des Systems übertragen, das kommt zwar eher selten vor und wird meist von Lüftern übertönt, aber schadet nicht zu wissen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wo du das Gehäuse positionieren willst, aber die beste Lösung wäre ein externer Radiator mit montierter Pumpe+Agb, das lässt sich dann irgendwo verstecken.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Naja, da du das Gehäuse ja selbst baust, kannst du selber entscheiden, wie viel Radiatorfläche verbaut werden kann, ebenso Platz für Pumpe und Agb. Ein Netzteil muss ja auch noch irgendwo Platz finden (zugegeben, SFX ist klein genug).
> Was die Radiatorfläche angeht, man kann natürlich Karten mit einem 240er kühlen, Amd hat sogar Karten mit deutlich über 300W Verbrauch mit einem 120er gekühlt. Geht alles, wird nur warm und laut. Man ist zwar mit einem 240er üblicherweise besser dran als mit einem Luftkühler, mit einem 120er hat Luft doch eher gewonnen, aber das ist noch lange nichts gegen das, was mit Wasser möglich ist. Kleines Beispiel: Ich bleibe mit derzeit nur einer 2080ti auch nach 10 Stunden zocken unter 40°C Gpu und höre nichts vom System. Da war natürlich ein irrsinnig hoher Aufwand dabei, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. An sich klappt das natürlich mit 2 240ern, bei den Radiatoren wären die Hw Labs GTS die beste Wahl, als Lüfter im Idealfall Noctua Nf A12x25, wenn die Farbe nicht zusagt, kann man immer noch die Nummer 2, die Noiseblocker Eloops nehmen, gibt es sogar in RGB, wenn das relevant ist. 280er wären allerdings die bessere Wahl, sie bieten 30% mehr Fläche und damit mehr Kühlleistung, dafür wird aber auch mehr Platz benötigt. Was du definitiv beim Selbstbau beachten musst, ist möglichst grobes, offenes Gitter bei den Radiatoren zu verbauen, dadurch wird der Luftstrom nur minimal gestört. Das Problem mit der Pumpe ist, dass sie zum einen verhältnismäßig laut ist und zum anderen ziemlich schwach; du planst zwar nur einen kleinen Kreislauf, aber da wird vermutlich auch schon Vollgas nötig werden. Dazu kommt, das in den Kühlblock integrierte Pumpen gerne Vibrationen auf den Rest des Systems übertragen, das kommt zwar eher selten vor und wird meist von Lüftern übertönt, aber schadet nicht zu wissen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wo du das Gehäuse positionieren willst, aber die beste Lösung wäre ein externer Radiator mit montierter Pumpe+Agb, das lässt sich dann irgendwo verstecken.



Vielen dank für deine Antwort!
Also ist schon genial wenn du dein System so schön kühl halten kannst! Aber das wird hier zumindest flüsterleise nicht klappern XD. Zudem schätze ich, das du die Radiatorfläche wahnsinnig groß gestaltet hast^^
Bevor ich in bedrängnis komme und das System so laut und heiß wird, werde ich mich dann wohl oder übel für einen 280er als 2. Radi entscheiden müssen. Macht den Braten eh nimmer viel fetter. Und ich denke das du weißt warum ich das System so bauen will? Das soll portabel sein, deswegen auch das Panel.
Eben mal so die Harwarespecs:
3700X
Aorus x570 I Pro Wifi
Aorus 2080TI WB (keine AIO9
32Gb 3600er
2TB M.2 SSD
Corsair SF750 (SFX)

Leider geht es nicht ohne die Alphacool Pumpe/Kühler. Aber ich werds ja sehen und bevor ich das Gehäuse baue, sowieso erst einmal mit den finalen Komponenten testen. Der große Vorteil den ich habe ist, dass der Große 280er komplett frei von irgendwelchen Gehäusetemperaturen (ausser die Raumtemperatur) und ohne vorherigen Wiederstand (Gehäusewände) kühlen wird.

Also fahre ich mit dem TX230+Nem 280er besser. Dann auch hoffentlich mit etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen
Das Gehäuse wird sowieso aus Lochblech und da wo die Radiatoren sitzen, wird eh ausgeschnitten.

Also würdest du sagen TX240+Welchen 280er und welche Lüfter? Denk daran, dass ich da 75mm platz habe, also wenn es besser kühlt und leiser ist, gerne auch sandwich...sollte es einen vorteil bringen.

Kannst du mir sagen, wieviel G1/4" 13/10 er winkel auf den Radiator aufbauen?


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für deine Antwort!
> Also ist schon genial wenn du dein System so schön kühl halten kannst! Aber das wird hier zumindest flüsterleise nicht klappern XD. Zudem schätze ich, das du die Radiatorfläche wahnsinnig groß gestaltet hast^^



4 560er, aber üblicherweise werden damit auch 2 Karten gekühlt, und es reicht mir noch nicht an Fläche 



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Bevor ich in bedrängnis komme und das System so laut und heiß wird, werde ich mich dann wohl oder übel für einen 280er als 2. Radi entscheiden müssen. Macht den Braten eh nimmer viel fetter. Und ich denke das du weißt warum ich das System so bauen will? Das soll portabel sein, deswegen auch das Panel.



Ich dachte eigentlich, du willst es als Designobjekt ins Wohnzimmer oder auf den Schreibtisch stellen, so macht das aber schon mehr Sinn. Das Problem mit dem portabel kenne ich, hatte ich bei meinem Zweitsystem auch.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Leider geht es nicht ohne die Alphacool Pumpe/Kühler.



Gut in dem Fall ist das wirklich eng.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Aber ich werds ja sehen und bevor ich das Gehäuse baue, sowieso erst einmal mit den finalen Komponenten testen. Der große Vorteil den ich habe ist, dass der Große 280er komplett frei von irgendwelchen Gehäusetemperaturen (ausser die Raumtemperatur) und ohne vorherigen Wiederstand (Gehäusewände) kühlen wird.



Aber nicht zu frei, bei einem System, was durch die Gegend geschleppt wird, sollten Lüfter und Radiator schon durch irgendetwas vor mechnischen Einflüssen geschützt sein, die mögen es nicht, eingedrückt zu werden. Denk auch daran, dass der 280er mit der Kammer für die Anschlussgewinde etwas länger als 30cm wird.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Also fahre ich mit dem TX230+Nem 280er besser. Dann auch hoffentlich mit etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen
> Das Gehäuse wird sowieso aus Lochblech und da wo die Radiatoren sitzen, wird eh ausgeschnitten.



Warum eigentlich keine 2 280er? Ich meine, du kannst bauen wie du willst, Vorteile hätte es schon.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Also würdest du sagen TX240+Welchen 280er und welche Lüfter? Denk daran, dass ich da 75mm platz habe, also wenn es besser kühlt und leiser ist, gerne auch sandwich...sollte es einen vorteil bringen.



Solange man unter 1000 Umdrehungen bleibt, hat man keinen Vorteil durch Radiatoren >30mm, aber der 20mm dicke TX zeigt schon vorher Nachteile, wenn du ihn nicht schon hast, wäre ein 30mm dicker von Vorteil. Bei Lüftern gibt es 3 anständige Marken: Noctua, Noiseblocker und Be Quiet, wobei Bequiet im Vergleich schwächere Lüfter hat, eigentlich hat man immer nur die Wahl zwischen Noctua und Noiseblocker. Bei 120er Lüftern muss man ganz klar Noctua Nf A12x25 sagen, der Lüfter ist für seine Drehzahl sehr leise, man kann also bei gleicher Lautstärke ein gutes Stück höher drehen als mit anderen Herstellern und hat damit auch einen Performancevorteil. Leider gibt es den Lüfter bisher nur als 120er Version. 
Nächstbeste Wahl ist der Noiseblocker Nb Eloop, gibt es als 120er und 140er Version, hier sollte man aber aufpassen, dass im Ansaugbereich 0,5-2cm (je nach Drehzahl) Platz sind, die 140er Version ist zudem 4mm höher, aber sonst sorgt das Design bei vergleichsweise geringer Lautstärke für einen gut gerichteten Luftstrom und wenig Verwirbelung, sodass man bei der Lautstärke von Bequiet die Leistung jedes Noctualüfters bei gleicher Drehzahl noch übertrifft. Seit kurzer Zeit gibt es Eloops auch mit RGB. 
Was das Sandwich angeht, du meinst wohl beidseitige Lüfterbestückung, da bräuchtest du 5mm mehr, und da würde ich auch keine Eloops mehr empfehlen, die 140er sind da etwas zu dick und du würdest noch mal 8mm mehr Platz brauchen. Platz 2 der 140er Lüfter wären die Noctua Nf A14, damit hat man immer noch sehr gute Lüfter. 
Diese Lüfter sind natürlich alle sehr teuer, die P/L Variante wäre die Arctic P Serie, damit ist man im Bereich Noctua, aber bekommt doch kein komplett perfektes Produkt wie bei Noctua oder Noiseblocker.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wieviel G1/4" 13/10 er winkel auf den Radiator aufbauen?



Das merkt man dann, wenn man baut. Man kann vorher schätzen, aber am Ende erkennt man erst beim Bau, wie viele man wirklich braucht. 
Was du aber definitiv beachten solltest ist der richtige Schlauch. Das System wird etwas wärmer, da muss man schon eher auf den Schlauch achten. Pvcschlauch, also der übliche klare Schlauch, enthält Weichmacher, diese werden bei höherer Temperatur und Zusätzen leicht herausgewaschen und siffen den Kreislauf zu. Du solltest daher schwarzen Schlauch wie den Watercool Epdm oder Ek Zmt nehmen.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> 4 560er, aber üblicherweise werden damit auch 2 Karten gekühlt, und es reicht mir noch nicht an Fläche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich Zitierungen so zuschneiden kann, sonst würd ich das auch so machen. Danke das du mir hier so weiter hilfst! So kommt man auch mal vorran! 

-Nein, kein Designobjekt XD Ich finde es gut wenn ein System toll aussieht, aber in diesem Fall steht der Zweck mehr im Vordergrund^^ Vor allem Nervt es einfach immer Laptops zu haben, wo man immer weiß, dass die Leistung nie so sein wird wie in einem Tower, deswegen mag ich eigentlich so etwas mal ausprobieren und hoffentlich auch ans laufen zu bringen. Ich bin halt viel beruflich unterwegs...

-Ja ich werde versuchen so wenig Blech wie möglich vor den Radiator zu setzen, gut das du mich auch nochmal auf diese Problematik aufmerksam machst. Zudem macht die Länge des Radiators auch gar nicht mehr so viel aus, ich werde in der Tiefe sowieso auf 320mm gehen müssen. Das System wird natürlich auch nur in einem Koffer transportiert, stell dir mal vor ich steh mit so nem Teil an der Rezeption von nem Hotel XD

-2x 280er wäre schön, aber das klappt leider gar nicht...

-Okay, ich habe verstanden, Noctua war auch meine erste wahl. Ich weiß auch das die angegebenen Daten zu einem Lüfter nicht unbeding die Realität wiederspiegeln. Aber wenn ich einfach mal primitiv die Daten von dem NB-eLoop B14-PS  mit nem Noctua NF-A14 PWM vergleiche, hat der Noctua mehr Druck und quasi den selben Durchsatz bei eigentlich fast gleicher db. Oder ist das totaler Quatsch? Ich kann ja beide Lüfter regeln.

-Entweder hab ich dich nicht richtig verstanden, oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es ging mir eigentlich nur um das Aufbaumaß was ein g1/4" 13/10 Winkel hat. Also wenn der in den Radiator eingeschraubt ist. Ist der Winkel ohne Gewinde dann 25mmm hoch oder mehr oder weniger? Kommt natürlich auf den Hersteller an, aber da brauch ich was "flaches". Sollte ich bei 13/10 Bleiben? Gut das du mir das mit den Schläuchen erklärt hast, auch ein Aspekt den man berücksichtigen sollte!

Wäre denn ein HW Labs 280 in diesem fall wirklich Pflicht? Weil ich den leider nicht bei Mindfactory bekomme. Sonst würde ich nen Alphacool Nexxos nehmen. Funktioniert nen 30mm besser als nen 45? Ich hab mich mal nen bisschen durchgeschaut und anscheinend sind die 30er bei niedrigerer lüfterdrehzah/Lautstärke sowieso besser.

Hört sich zwar blöd an, aber es kommt mir jetzt nich auf 100Euro mehr an, hauptsache es funktioniert in dieser Situation vernünftig!


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Okay, ich habe verstanden, Noctua war auch meine erste wahl. Ich weiß auch das die angegebenen Daten zu einem Lüfter nicht unbeding die Realität wiederspiegeln. Aber wenn ich einfach mal primitiv die Daten von dem NB-eLoop B14-PS  mit nem Noctua NF-A14 PWM vergleiche, hat der Noctua mehr Druck und quasi den selben Durchsatz bei eigentlich fast gleicher db. Oder ist das totaler Quatsch? Ich kann ja beide Lüfter regeln.



Das sind theoretische Maximalwerte, wichtig wäre die Kennlinie, die wird bei Lüftern aber nie angegeben. Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis, und da sind Tests recht eindeutig, was die besten Lüfter angeht.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Entweder hab ich dich nicht richtig verstanden, oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es ging mir eigentlich nur um das Aufbaumaß was ein g1/4" 13/10 Winkel hat. Also wenn der in den Radiator eingeschraubt ist. Ist der Winkel ohne Gewinde dann 25mmm hoch oder mehr oder weniger? Kommt natürlich auf den Hersteller an, aber da brauch ich was "flaches". Sollte ich bei 13/10 Bleiben? Gut das du mir das mit den Schläuchen erklärt hast, auch ein Aspekt den man berücksichtigen sollte!



Ein drehbarer Winkel (die bevorzugen wären) ist etwas höher als 25mm, aber Platz ist ja vorhanden. 
Was den Schlauch angeht, 16/10 wäre im Bezug auf Knickstabilität besser, aber 13/10 ist kein größeres Problem.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Wäre denn ein HW Labs 280 in diesem fall wirklich Pflicht? Weil ich den leider nicht bei Mindfactory bekomme. Sonst würde ich nen Alphacool Nexxos nehmen. Funktioniert nen 30mm besser als nen 45? Ich hab mich mal nen bisschen durchgeschaut und anscheinend sind die 30er bei niedrigerer lüfterdrehzah/Lautstärke sowieso besser.



Radiatoren unterscheiden sich eher geringfügig, Hw Labs ist zwar die beste Marke, sticht aber vor allem bei Verarbeitungsqualität heraus, leistungstechnisch nehmen sich die Hersteller wenig bis nichts.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das sind theoretische Maximalwerte, wichtig wäre die Kennlinie, die wird bei Lüftern aber nie angegeben. Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis, und da sind Tests recht eindeutig, was die besten Lüfter angeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-Okay, dann werde ich scchauen das ich die eLoops bekomme, sollten die mit dem hier anständig laufen? Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 2x 140mm - 280er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de
Hatte mich schon gewundert nen Radi zu finden, der unter 300mm lang ist, deswegen finde ich den interessant!

-Ja, für den großen Radiator sind die drehbaren Winkel kein Problem, für den 240er schon... die einzige Möglichkeit die mir da in den sinn kommt ist sowas hier:
BitsPower Anschluss 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll AG auf 10mm ID -…

oder sowas:

90° Winkel Female/Female, 3,59 €
Ich glaube das wird dannn ne große Frickelei...

Ich bin froh darüber, durch deine Hilfe, viel weiter als gestern zu sein! Heute versuche ich mir noch die Teile für die WaKü zusammen zu kramen und dann zu bestellen 

Ich wünsche vorab schon einmal einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Okay, dann werde ich scchauen das ich die eLoops bekomme, sollten die mit dem hier anständig laufen? Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Radiato 2x 140mm - 280er Radiatoren | Mindfactory.de



Natürlich, genau wie mit jeden anderen 280er. Wichtig ist nur, dass du den Radiator vorher gut durchspülst, bei manchen Herstellern hat man gerne mal Produktionsrückstände im Inneren, die man aber allesamt mit etwas Zuwendung weg bekommt.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon gewundert nen Radi zu finden, der unter 300mm lang ist, deswegen finde ich den interessant!



300mm sind auch nur grob geschätzt, die Vorkammern brauchen halt Platz, daher ist der Radiator einfach etwas länger als 280mm, das war der ganze Sinn dahinter.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Ja, für den großen Radiator sind die drehbaren Winkel kein Problem, für den 240er schon... die einzige Möglichkeit die mir da in den sinn kommt ist sowas hier:
> BitsPower Anschluss 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll AG auf 10mm ID -…



Es gibt auch einfache Adapter in nicht drehbar, bei dem verlinkten Anschluss ist ja direkt eine Tülle dran. Das Problem bei den kleinen Adaptern ist, dass sie nicht ineinander drehbar sind, sprich wenn der Anschluss so eingedreht ist, dass er dicht ist, zeigt der Auslass in die falsche Richtung, das ist dann mehr oder weniger Glückssache. Ich habs grade mal nachgemessen, bei drehbaren 90° Adaptern ist man bei ~28mm, das sollte sich vermutlich einrichten lassen.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> 90° Winkel Female/Female, 3,59 €
> Ich glaube das wird dannn ne große Frickelei...



Ganz schlechte Idee, da muss du eine Seite per Doppelnippel mit dem Radiator verbinden und kommst am Ende mindestens bei der gleichen Höhe wie mit einem drehbaren Winkeladapter raus.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche vorab schon einmal einen guten Rutsch!



Danke gleichfalls


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Natürlich, genau wie mit jeden anderen 280er. Wichtig ist nur, dass du den Radiator vorher gut durchspülst, bei manchen Herstellern hat man gerne mal Produktionsrückstände im Inneren, die man aber allesamt mit etwas Zuwendung weg bekommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Das mit dem Durchspülen hab ich auch schon gehört und hatte ich auch vor. Dachte ich nehm erst den Schlauch von nem Duschkopf. Danach mit destilliertem Wasser durch. Apropos! Destilliertes Wasser ist ok für den Kreislauf, oder kannst du da was empfehlen? Bunt brauchts nicht werden.

-So oder so hat man nen Problem mit nicht drehbaren anscchlüssen, aber ich brauche die nierige höhe. Ich denke ich hole mir sowas 90° Winkel Female/Female, 3,59 € und werde dann mit sowas arbeiten: Edelstahl Rohrnippel - ab 0,86 € - SWISS FITTINGS

Damit kann ich dann rumspielen bis es passt. Ne Dichtung zwischen und fertig. Vllt noch Teflon drum oder mit Gewindedichtung arbeiten. Edelstahl sollte doch keine Probleme in dem System machen, zumindest nach Wikipedia^^


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Das mit dem Durchspülen hab ich auch schon gehört und hatte ich auch vor. Dachte ich nehm erst den Schlauch von nem Duschkopf. Danach mit destilliertem Wasser durch. Apropos! Destilliertes Wasser ist ok für den Kreislauf, oder kannst du da was empfehlen? Bunt brauchts nicht werden.



Man kann durchaus destilliertes Wasser nehmen, fürs Gewissen nehmen viele aber Dp Ultra. Man muss dazu anmerken, die Metalle im Loop reagieren üblicherweise nicht miteinander, zusätzliche Sicherheit kann dennoch nicht schaden. Allerdings hat man mit destilliertem Wasser leicht besseren Durchfluss, das könnte auch noch als Argument herhalten.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -So oder so hat man nen Problem mit nicht drehbaren anscchlüssen, aber ich brauche die nierige höhe. Ich denke ich hole mir sowas 90° Winkel Female/Female, 3,59 € und werde dann mit sowas arbeiten: Edelstahl Rohrnippel - ab 0,86 € - SWISS FITTINGS
> 
> Damit kann ich dann rumspielen bis es passt. Ne Dichtung zwischen und fertig. Vllt noch Teflon drum oder mit Gewindedichtung arbeiten. Edelstahl sollte doch keine Probleme in dem System machen, zumindest nach Wikipedia^^



Das ist riskant, gefällt mir!


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*

-Ich denke da bleibe ich einfach mal bei destilliertem Wasser^^

-HAHA! Riskant, joa, jedenfalls frickelei. Aber das macht ja auch spaß sowas^^

So, du hast mir wirklich mit allen Bedenken und Fragen wahnsinnig weiter geholfen! Nochmals, vielen Dank dafür! Echt klasse!

Ich werde jetzt den Rest and Wasserkühlungsbauteilen zusammenstellen, dann kann ich hoffentlich bald mit dem Haareraufen beim Zusammenbau beginnen XD

Ich werde, wenns von Interesse ist, gerne Bilder von dem Projekt posten!

Alles gute und wir schreiben bestimmt nochmal im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*

Hai nochmal!

Also wie Sinusspass schon gesagt hatte, ist die Eisbaer Solo LT nicht so toll. Entweder ist die Pumpe, die ich bekommen hatte, defekt gewesen, oder die ist echt so schwach sodass da nix geht. Ich wollte beide Radiatoren sowieso durchwaschen, also erst einmal mit dem Schlauch von der Dusche schön durchgespült. Danach wollte ich noch einmal destilliertes wasser durchlaufen lassen. Da habe ich mir gedacht, warum nicht einfach nen Versuchsaufbau machen und schauen wie die Pumpe läuft:

Ich hab meine beiden Radiatoren (TX240 und ST30 280) und die Pumpe auf meine Küchenarbeitsplatte gelegt, also alles auf einer Ebene ohne große Höhenunterschiede. Danach einen Kochtopf her genommen, den Schlauch vom Topf an die eingangsseite der Pumpe gesteckt, von der Pumpe weiter in den 1. Radi, dann in den 2. radi un danach in den Topf. Das ist keine Ansaugpumpe, logisch! Deswegen das Wasser durch die Pumpe mit dem Mund angesaugt (jaja, ich weiß schon was ihr jetzt denkt) und die Pumpe gestartet...da kommt nix! Keine Wasserbewegung!

Dachte ich hätte die Pumpe falsch herum angeschlossen...ne, auch nicht...einfach keine Bewegung des Wassers! Und ich höre die Pumpe leise drehen, also defekt kann se eingentlich nicht sein. Hab se sogar auseinandergenommen und eingeschaltet, die dreht auf jeden fall!

Die Pumpe geht jedenfalls jetzt zurück. Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, weil ich ja durch die CPU Kühler/Pumpe Kombination Platz sparen wollte.
Also jetzt nen einzelnen CPU Kühler + Pumpe...und da gehts schon los! Ich habe jetzt keinen platz für einen vollwertigen AGB. 
Und dazu meine fragen:

-Brauche ich gezwungenermaßen einen AGB? Mir ist klar, dass Wasser sich ausdehnt, aber ist das so extrem sodass Dichtungen Schaden nehmen oder irgendetwas passieren kann? ich benutze ja flexiblen Schlauch, der in diesem Fall auch etwas ausdehnen kann.
-Einen AGB braucht man um das System zu befüllen, ganz klar, aber reicht es den AGB nur quasi als Fillport zu nehmen und dann so gut wie möglich randvoll macht? Da ich Platzprobleme habe, suche ich nach einer sehr platzsparenden Variante.

Als Variante würde mir so etwas vorschweben:

Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisfluegel Durchflussanzeiger G1/4 eckig - Acetal | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany (Das Flussrad würde ich ausbauen)
Phobya Flexible Befuellhilfe / Trichter - Black G 1/4 | Befuellhilfe | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kann ich das nutzen, bzw. geht das?

P.S. Die eLoops hab ich jetzt auf 7V laufen, zwar nicht flüsterleise, aber so gut wie! Die Dünnen Scythe Lüfter hab ich momentan auch auf 7V, aber die könnnen noch etwas höher, da die überraschenderweise sehr laufruhig sind!


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Hai nochmal!
> 
> Also wie Sinusspass schon gesagt hatte, ist die Eisbaer Solo LT nicht so toll. Entweder ist die Pumpe, die ich bekommen hatte, defekt gewesen, oder die ist echt so schwach sodass da nix geht. Ich wollte beide Radiatoren sowieso durchwaschen, also erst einmal mit dem Schlauch von der Dusche schön durchgespült. Danach wollte ich noch einmal destilliertes wasser durchlaufen lassen. Da habe ich mir gedacht, warum nicht einfach nen Versuchsaufbau machen und schauen wie die Pumpe läuft:
> 
> Ich hab meine beiden Radiatoren (TX240 und ST30 280) und die Pumpe auf meine Küchenarbeitsplatte gelegt, also alles auf einer Ebene ohne große Höhenunterschiede. Danach einen Kochtopf her genommen, den Schlauch vom Topf an die eingangsseite der Pumpe gesteckt, von der Pumpe weiter in den 1. Radi, dann in den 2. radi un danach in den Topf. Das ist keine Ansaugpumpe, logisch! Deswegen das Wasser durch die Pumpe mit dem Mund angesaugt (jaja, ich weiß schon was ihr jetzt denkt) und die Pumpe gestartet...da kommt nix! Keine Wasserbewegung!



Also gar keine Bewegung ist ungewöhnlich, ganz sicher, dass Wasser drin war?



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Dachte ich hätte die Pumpe falsch herum angeschlossen...ne, auch nicht...einfach keine Bewegung des Wassers! Und ich höre die Pumpe leise drehen, also defekt kann se eingentlich nicht sein. Hab se sogar auseinandergenommen und eingeschaltet, die dreht auf jeden fall!



Dann bewegt sie auch Wasser.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe geht jedenfalls jetzt zurück. Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, weil ich ja durch die CPU Kühler/Pumpe Kombination Platz sparen wollte.
> Also jetzt nen einzelnen CPU Kühler + Pumpe...und da gehts schon los! Ich habe jetzt keinen platz für einen vollwertigen AGB.
> Und dazu meine fragen:
> 
> ...



Man kommt durchaus völlig ohne Agb aus, wenn alles anständig verschraubt ist, halten die Komponenten paar Bar aus und die Schläuche dehnen sich etwas. Wenn keine Luft drin ist, dehnt sich da aber nicht viel aus, vor dem Sieden tut sich bei Wasser recht wenig. Aios funktionieren ja auch. Schwierig ist es natürlich beim Befüllen, aber nicht unmöglich.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Als Variante würde mir so etwas vorschweben:
> 
> Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Alphacool Eisfluegel Durchflussanzeiger G1/4 eckig - Acetal | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany (Das Flussrad würde ich ausbauen)
> ...



Das haben manche Leute sogar so oder so ähnlich gemacht, das hat sogar funktioniert.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> P.S. Die eLoops hab ich jetzt auf 7V laufen, zwar nicht flüsterleise, aber so gut wie! Die Dünnen Scythe Lüfter hab ich momentan auch auf 7V, aber die könnnen noch etwas höher, da die überraschenderweise sehr laufruhig sind!



Welche Eloops hast du genau genommen? Die spannungsgeregelten unterscheiden sich ja in der Drehzahl.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also gar keine Bewegung ist ungewöhnlich, ganz sicher, dass Wasser drin war?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Na ich bin mir ganz sicher das Wasser drin war XD Hab es auch durch das System gesaug, damit da keine Probleme entstehen können. Ich habe sogar den Schlauch bei der Eingangsseite der Pumpe ca. 50cm hoch gehalten und nen Trichter an den Schlauch gesteck und eingegossen! da kam wirklich nur ein erbärmliches Rinnsal. Rinnsal ist noch übertrieben formuliert!

-Okay gut, dann muss ich mir ja zwecks Ausdehnung keine Sorgen machen. Konnte es mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber doch lieber mal nachfragen, bevor ein Unglück passiert^^

-Das sind die Lüfter die ich geholt habe (sind PWM): Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Bionic Luefter ( 140x140x29mm ) | Luefter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der Vorteil ist, durch einen einzelnen CPU Kühler (Das wird jetzt ein Heatkiller IV Pro AMD) ist, dass ich weniger Probleme mit den Anschlüssen bekomme. Bei der Eisbaer ist der Einlass rechts oben (quasi) und Auslass rechts unten. Nur brauche ich im meinem Fall die Anschlüsse umgekehrt (jedenfalls war das genau falsch herum). Das Problem habe ich aber bei einem einzelnen Kühler nicht, da ich mehr Platz habe. Ich hab mir den Kühler zudem wegen der niedrigen Bauhöhe ausgesucht, sonst würde ich die Winkel für Ein und Auslass von der Höhe nicht mehr unter bekommen.
Jetzt hab ich aber halt das Problem von Pumpe/AGB die zusätzlich kommen. Hab jetzt die Phobya bestellt und dazu kommt nen kleiner AGB aus China, da ich nichts so kleines in DLand gefunden habe Barrow Reservoir (DIA:50MM, TL:60MM) for water cooler Transparent body Black Cap water tank heatsink gadget-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on AliExpress

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das ich die Pumpe über dem AGB verbauen muss (Vertikal). Deswegen habe ich mir zusätzlich ein Steigröhrchen geholt. Im Endeffekt:

Der Schlauch kommt von unten und ströhmt in den AGB. Das im AGB schon vorinstallierte Rohr werde ich ausbauen und durch so etwas ersetzen Alphacool Bubble Down G1/4 - Copper | Bubble Down | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Pumpe ist mit der Einlassseite dann an der Seite befestigt, wo die Bohrung in der Mitte sitzt. An diese Bohrung kommt dann das Steigröhrchen. Dadurch sollte ich Luft im System beim Transport halbwegs vermeiden können.

Die Maße der Pumpe irritieren mich aber. Ich denke die ist ohne Ein und Auslass bemessen. Da könnte ich wieder Probleme mit dem Auslass bekommen, da ich den herausstehenden Anschluss überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann, da die Pumpe dadurch zu hoch wird. ich hoffe ich kann den entfernen um die Bauhöhe zu verringern.

-Was kann ich da am besten nehmen, um AGB mit Pumpeneinlass zu verbinden und das so eng wie möglich? So nen Fitting worüber wir schonmal gesprochen haben mit Teflon?

P.S.
Das Panel ist heute angekommen. Supergenial! Hab mir nen Stromkabel selber gebastelt und kann das jetz über das PC Netzteil betreiben. Zudem 144HZ und G-Sync kompatibel (Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die das mit dem G-Sync gemacht haben, aber ist super!)


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Das sind die Lüfter die ich geholt habe (sind PWM): Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Bionic Luefter ( 140x140x29mm ) | Luefter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Warum regelst du dann über Spannung?



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> Der Schlauch kommt von unten und ströhmt in den AGB. Das im AGB schon vorinstallierte Rohr werde ich ausbauen und durch so etwas ersetzen Alphacool Bubble Down G1/4 - Copper | Bubble Down | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Die Pumpe ist mit der Einlassseite dann an der Seite befestigt, wo die Bohrung in der Mitte sitzt. An diese Bohrung kommt dann das Steigröhrchen. Dadurch sollte ich Luft im System beim Transport halbwegs vermeiden können.



Wenn du das so machst, verhinderst du zwar, dass Luft in die Pumpe steigt, dafür kann aber Luft in das Einlassrohr des Agb geraten. Das wird zwar vermutlich weitestgehend wieder rausgespült, einfacher wäre es aber, ein zweites Steigrohr zu nutzen.



Phoenixx1989 schrieb:


> -Was kann ich da am besten nehmen, um AGB mit Pumpeneinlass zu verbinden und das so eng wie möglich? So nen Fitting worüber wir schonmal gesprochen haben mit Teflon?



Doppelnippel, gibts sogar in drehbar.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r 3700x und Aorus 2080ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Warum regelst du dann über Spannung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Da ich momentan nur über das Netzteil die Lüfter laufen lassen konnte. Die WaKÜ ist ja nicht fertig und somit hab ich dass system auch nocht nicht laufen lassen können.

-Ja, 2 Röhrchen werde ich auch ausprobieren, je nachdem was besser ist. Der AGB ist ja recht klein, sodass Verwirbelung darin nicht ganz ausbleibt und dann icmmer wieder luftblasen mitförtert. habe mir nr gedacht, das ich durch dieses "Bubble Dawn" die verwirbelung etwas dämpfen kann.

-Die Doppelnippel bauen aber auch wieder auf. Davon sprach ich Edelstahl Rohrnippel - ab 0,86 € - SWISS FITTINGS Kann ich das mit teflon abdichten?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB*

Sollte gehen, ist aber etwas riskant mit Teflon. Ich würde da wirklich normale Doppelnippel verbauen.
Gibts sogar in recht schmal: Alphacool Eiszapfen Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der Vorteil ist, du erzeugst keine mechanische Spannung dadurch, dass da noch was im Gewinde hängt. Bei Metall in Metall wäre das egal, aber Pumpe und Agb haben Gehäuse aus Plastik, die mögen es nicht, wenn da durch irgendwas deutlicher Druck erzeugt wird. Drehbare Doppelnippel gibt es auch, die sind dann aber etwas größer.


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB*

Mal kurz ein Update, mit den beiden Radiatoren laufen GraKa und CPU bei echt guten Temperaturen. Benchtest FurMark+Prime (eine Stunde) geht die Graka nicht über 44Grad und CPU pendelt so bei 50-55Grad (Bist auf so kurze sekündliche Peaks mal). Ich denke das ist alles total im grünen Bereich. Zudem für das was ich damit vor habe, schön leise! Ich könnte die Lüfter noch weiter runter drehen, aber das muss gar nicht.

Danke noch einmal  für deineTipps und Hilfen Sinusspass, hast mir sehr geholfen. Leider warte ich immer noch auf den AGB... Deusche Zollbeamte sind nicht die schnellsten XD


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB*

Jeder hat ein unterschiedliches Empfinden für Lautstärke und Temperatur seiner Hardware, bei mir muss das absolut unhörbar sein und so tief wie irgend möglich bleiben. Hast du eigentlich mal das Powerlimit der Karte hochgedreht?


----------



## Phoenixx1989 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü für 3700X und Aorus 2080Ti WB*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Jeder hat ein unterschiedliches Empfinden für Lautstärke und Temperatur seiner Hardware, bei mir muss das absolut unhörbar sein und so tief wie irgend möglich bleiben. Hast du eigentlich mal das Powerlimit der Karte hochgedreht?


Ja hab ich, bringt aber scheinbar keinen Mehrwert. Die GraKa taktet bis 2040MHz stock. Mit dem Powerlimit hochgesetzt macht se das selbe. Und eigentlich reicht das^^ 

Bei der CPU hatte ich auch mal auf 4200MHz mit 1,25V gestellt, aber standard funktioniert das besser mit dem Boost, die Temperaturen schwanken mehr bei Stock (ist ja klar) aber halt in einem Bereich, wo es eigentlich uninteressant ist. Der Boost geht auf jeden fall bis 4300MHz bei stock, hab noch nicht drauf geachtet ob er noch etwas höher geht.


----------

